# Nikon D1X battery - Help!



## Bluepic (Jun 22, 2009)

My battery (I have three and all have the same problem) isn't working properly.  I've charged it and also done a refresh, no change.

What happens is, the battery icon flashes, showing half full, I can take maybe 4 or 5 shots, then it won't work anymore.  I can, however, still use my display image, just won't take any pictures.  

Any reason for this?  Is it my batteries or maybe a connection/contact problem inside the camera? Or is it the camera itself?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2009)

How old are the batteries? Are they all the same age? Have you checked the voltage with a multi-meter after charging to be sure the charging unit is working properly?

I'd suspect the charger before the camera.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 22, 2009)

D1's were famous for poor battery performance when new.  Now, at over 10 years old, it has to be atrocious.  The solution is another camera, but I doubt that was what you wanted to hear.


----------



## craig (Jun 22, 2009)

My theory is that the batteries need to be fully drained and then charged. This needs to have happened throughout the batteries life. Older batteries and even those from power tools like Dewalt and Mikita have memory. Meaning they must be fully drained and then charged. If they were consistently half drained and then charged they will fail to perform. Also try cleaning the contacts with a pencil eraser.

Love & Bass


----------



## lisa_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

i had that sae issue with a different camera - battery contacts got screwed up somehow. luckily they sent me a new one because it was under warranty but i dont think youll have the same luck..sorry


----------

